# Could asbestos be in batt-type insulation in rim joists?



## darlingm (Aug 20, 2011)

Planning on re-insulating my rim joists tomorrow (well, later today, I'm up late.)

I've only removed one of the old pieces batt-type insulation. Home was built in 1958. No idea when these batt pieces were put in. No markings on the insulation.

Could these have asbestos in them? Do I need to have them tested before I remove them all, or am I definitely in the clear?

[Yes, I know the only way to know for sure is to have it tested. Just looking for opinions from people that take asbestos seriously but not beyond overboard to the point where they're spending lots of money testing stuff that shouldn't have it in it.]

(BTW I know the tile in the pic likely has asbestos.)







*(This one I'm holding upright, to show how thick/thin it is)*​


----------



## CalvinXJ (Aug 3, 2011)

You hit it on the head in saying that the only way to know for sure is to have it tested. However, being that your house was built in 58, I'd say there's a good chance it is. The insulation itself looks like fiberglass, but the tape/mastic layer could likely contain asbestos.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is always an outside chance that there was something weird used, but asbestos is not likely to be in a batt type insulation. From the pictures, it looks like fiberglass.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most ACM insulation are relegated to the vermiculites.

That being said, you should treat fiberglass with the same level of care that you do asbestos. It is certainly a lung health hazard and should be treated accordingly.


----------

